# Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?



## Kaulbarschbube (17. September 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen,

nach 28 Jahren Angelabstinenz widme ich mich nun wieder der Angelei. Da sich in den 28 Jahren einiges getan hat stehe ich des öfteren wie der Ochse vorm Berg wenn es um Angelruten geht.#t
Immer wieder liest man von "Zielfisch"-Ruten für allerlei Fischarten ohne weitere Informationen. Nun stellen sich mir einige Fragen:
*"Was ist besonders an den Angeln?"; "Warum wird die Angelmethode nicht berücksichtigt, sondern nur der Fisch"; "Kann ich mit einer Zielfisch-Karpfenrute die Boilies 300m raushämmern und gleichzeitig ein leichte Pose mit Maiskorn perfekt positionieren?, Eher nicht, oder?" |kopfkrat*
Beispiel Zielfisch Zander: Es gibt verschiedene Arten/Methoden um auf Zander zu angeln (Kunstköder in verschiedenen Varianten, Grundangeln mit KöFi, Posenangeln, und viele, viele mehr. Zum Grundangeln mit Köderfisch brauche ich aber mit Sicherheit eine andere Rute als zum Spinnfischen oder zum Angeln mit Gummifisch.
Für den Zielfisch Hecht gilt bestimmt das gleiche.
Ist das alles nur Geldmacherei oder gibt's da erste Hintergründe?
Ware toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Grundsätzlich ist die Angabe des Zielfisches auf den Ruten nichts schlechtes, besonders für Leute, die sich der Materie (wieder) annähern. Es wird grob eine Zuordnung von Längen, Aktionen und Wurfgewichten vorweggenommen. Das erleichtert dann die Auswahl.


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Hallo Andal,

auch ausgereist?
Ist bei Dir nur furchtbar dunkel im Winterhalbjahr...
Ich denke, Zielfischgeschirr ist mehr Geldmache. Ich denke, in D braucht man nicht soo viel. Zum Spinnfischen eine 9ft. mit 20-50gr.
Geht auf Grund auch...


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

ich halte das auch für marketing und geldmacherei. 

erstrecht wenn man sich anschaut was für schrott als zielfischcombo verkauft wird.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Am besten beim Fachhändler gut beraten lassen und deine Wünsche äußern dann bekommst du auch wirklich das was Du willst.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> *"Was ist besonders an den Angeln?"; *


*

Erst einmal nichts, außer dass der Hersteller angibt, für welchen Fisch seine Rute sein soll. Diese Angabe ist natürlich sehr wage, teilweise grob fahrlässig, aber in der Regel wirst du tatsächlich Unterschiede bei Spinnruten mit der Aufschrift "Forelle", "Hecht" oder "Waller" feststellen können.

"Warum wird die Angelmethode nicht berücksichtigt, sondern nur der Fisch"; 

Angelruten werden auch berücksichtigt, was aber oft genau so ungenau ist, wie "Zielfischruten". "Spin" ist auch nicht gleich "Spin". Was fürs Jerken prima ist, wird für´s Wurfangeln mit Köfi am System grauenhaft sein, weil die Rute zu hart ist und der Köder ständig abreisst.

"Kann ich mit einer Zielfisch-Karpfenrute die Boilies 300m raushämmern und gleichzeitig ein leichte Pose mit Maiskorn perfekt positionieren?, Eher nicht, oder?"

Nein. Allerdings verweist z.B. der Aufdruck "Carp" auf meiner Stippe, dass sie so viele Kraftreserven haben soll, dass mit Gummi sicher auf Satzkarpfen geangelt werden könnte. Der Aufdruck "Heavy" hätte es sicher auch getan, um mal vom Zielfisch wegzukommen. Auch Posenruten mit dem Aufdruck "Carp" sind schwerer als gewöhnliche Modelle.. Für´s Herauskatapultieren von Festbleimontagen sind sie trotzdem nicht gebaut.

Das Heer von Karpfen-Grundruten für´s Moderne Karpfenangelnn ist mit einer Posenmontage überfordert, weil sie sich nicht richtig aufläd - für einen dicken Köfi an der Posenmontage für Hecht, können diese Karpfenruten allerdings wieder top sein, auch wenn "Carp" drauf steht. ;-)




			Beispiel Zielfisch Zander: Es gibt verschiedene Arten/Methoden um auf Zander zu angeln (Kunstköder in verschiedenen Varianten, Grundangeln mit KöFi, Posenangeln, und viele, viele mehr. 
Zum Grundangeln mit Köderfisch brauche ich aber mit Sicherheit eine andere Rute als zum Spinnfischen oder zum Angeln mit Gummifisch.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das ist das Problem.
Wesentlich ausschlaggebender als der Name der Rute sind daher die Länge, das Wurfgewicht (wobei es auch hier Ungenauigkeiten gibt), das Gewicht und die Aktion.





			Für den Zielfisch Hecht gilt bestimmt das gleiche.
Ist das alles nur Geldmacherei oder gibt's da erste Hintergründe?
Ware toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Erstmal sind es nur Produktnamen, so ähnlich wie Sportsocken, Herrenparfüm oder Schleienhaken.
Eine Zuordnung zu einem Zielfisch kann aber oft zumindest den Einsatzzweck etwas eingrenzen.

edit: hier mal eine Produktbeschreibung, die dich völlig in Verwirrung stürzen wird http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-BeastMaster-BX-TROUT-ZANDER-360m-15-40-g_p6899_x2.htm 

Eine Forellen-Zander-eigentlichalles-Rute.*


----------



## Purist (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Ist das alles nur Geldmacherei oder gibt's da erste Hintergründe?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kamen die Dinger Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er Jahre auf, z.B. von DAM, mit entsprechender Zielfischschnur und Haken, die Posen gab's später zusätzlich. Die Idee dahinter war das, was man noch heute beim "Specimen Hunting" findet. Für den Angler das Rundum-Sorglospaket, auf den Haken gab's noch Köder/Anködertips, quasi idiotensicheres Fischen. Wenn auch auf bescheidenem Niveau, schließlich ging es nie um wirklich spezialisierte Methoden. 
Das Konzept hat die Zeit überlebt und entsprechende Schnur gibt's inzwischen von vielen Anbietern. 

Ernsthafte Hintergründe: Ja, auf den "Zielfisch" abgestimmte Aktion, Länge und Wurfgewicht bei Ruten, ohne sich im Angebotsdschungel zu verirren. Relevant ist das allerdings nur wenn du auch nur ausschließlich den Zielfisch (mit passender Methode, welche keiner der Anbieter genau nennt) fängst. Da das nicht immer der Fall ist, kannst du darauf getrost verzichten. 
Allround ist die einfacherere Wahl, für Anfänger wie auch Wiedereinsteiger, folglich wählt man die Ruten nach dem, was für einen selbst (und die beabsichtigten Fänge) passt. Eine Grundtelerute mit 40-80gr Wurfgewicht und einer Länge von 3,6m taugt für Zander, Hecht, Aal, Karpfen, Plattfische, große Weißfische und auch Welse, da braucht man keine "Zielfischrute".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Ich fische momentan überwiegend mit Zielfischruten wenn ich mit Naturköder angeln will (Shakespeare, DAM, Cormoran, Abu und Balzer...) Teilweise kann man schon erkennen, ob die Ruten fürs Naturköderangeln oder Spinnfischen gemacht sind ( Zielfisch-Spinnruten sind oft 2-teilig)

Früher hatte ich immer eine Rute für mehrere Fischarten, fand allerdings das es nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war....
Viele Zielfischruten sind sehr gut auf mein Gewässer (Kanal) und Zielfisch abgestimmt. Ich nutze z. B. die DAM Spezi Composite und Abu Garcia Target (beide -50g Wurfgewicht) auf Zander, damit kann ich auf Grund und mit Pose angeln, macht keinen Unterschied. 

Zielfischruten haben schon ihre Berechtigung, sie sind aber nicht für jedes Gewässer geeignet.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

... also so wie ich vermutet habe, nicht wirklich zielführend. 
Früher war die Aktion der Rute wichtig und das Wurfgewicht.
Nach wie vor ist der Gang zum Fachgeschäft und eine ordentliche Beratung erste Wahl. (so wie früher)


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> ... also so wie ich vermutet habe, nicht wirklich zielführend.
> Früher war die Aktion der Rute wichtig und das Wurfgewicht.
> Nach wie vor ist der Gang zum Fachgeschäft und eine ordentliche Beratung erste Wahl. (so wie früher)



Was hast du denn erwartet - du hast doch oben schon erwähnt wieviele verschiedene Möglichkeiten es gibt auf ein und den selben Fisch zu angeln, wie soll man diese denn mit einer Rute kombinieren können? 
Bei mir hat der Fisch der auf der Rute steht wenig mit meinem Angeln zu tun, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich keine sog. "Zielfischruten" habe. Der Aufdruck vermittelt lediglich einerseits Anfängern das grobe Spektrum der Rute und Leichtgläubigen dazu noch eine größere Fanggarantie |supergri
... meine Carp-Waggler-Ruten sind übrigens astreine Schleien- und Zanderruten, die schwereren Karpfenstecken eignen sich super für Hecht meine Drop-Shot-Rute ist bestens fürs Posenangeln unter Büschen geeignet, dafür ist die Picker 'ne super Drop-Shot-Rute ... man könnte ewig weiter machen.


----------



## thomas72 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Hallo,
ich persönlich brauch keine Zielfischruten.
Zum Spinnfischen hab ich eine 2.70 Meter lange Steckrute mit 20-50 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
Zum Ansitzangeln nutze ich Teleruten mit 3 Meter Länge und Wurfgewicht von 30-90 Gramm.
Damit hab ich bis jetzt noch alles rausgeholt, von der Forelle mit 30 cm über Karpfen mit 60 cm, bis zum Hecht mit 110 cm.

Meiner Meinung nach nur Geldmacherei der Angelindustrie.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Was verstehst du eigentlich unter Zielfischruten? So wie damals von DAM gibts die doch heute gar nicht mehr und wenn dann sind es meistens Billigruten! 
Die heutigen Karpfenruten,Hechtruten,Wallerrute usw... geben doch die Angelart schon vor,wenn man die Länge,das Wurfgewicht und die Aktion beachtet!!!   Ne 3.90 Karpfenrute mit 3lbs ist halt zum Festbleiangeln,die gleiche Rute mit 1.75lbs ist zum Posenangeln usw...!
Das Gleiche gilt für die anderen Ruten auch! Aber da kann dich ein erfahrener Händler gut beraten! Und die Rute für alle Angelarten und Fischarten gibt es zum Glück immer noch nicht!!!:vik:


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das besondere an "Zielfischruten"?*

Also ich finde, einfach eine Barschrute z. B. ist viiiiiiieeeel zu ungenau. Ich erwarte demnächst das da drauf steht: "Barsch bis 20 cm", "Barsch bis 40 cm" usw. Und wehe dem 20er Barsch, der auf meine "Barschrute ab 40cm" beißt |gr:

Einfach nur  "Barschrute" ist Humbug :m


----------

